# Plastisol transfer onto tri-blend shirts?



## crkoester (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone have experience using plastisol heat transfers on tri-blend shirts? (Cotton/poly/rayon or similar).

I've read some comments regarding major problems with shrinkage of this fabric under hot flash-cure dryers when screenprinting, so I'm wondering if this is a problem with plastisol heat transfers as well?

Please advise...

Chris


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

We have used transfers on tri blends before with great success. We also screen print them alot but you do have to really watch the tempature and dwell time or the synthetic fabrics will curl up and ruin the shirt. When we do transfers we press at 325-340 for 7 seconds with a teflon sheet on top of everything, sometime we even run them throught the conveyer dryer after pressing at about 400 degress just to be sure they are fulled cured with out melting.


----------



## ToddMexico (Mar 9, 2010)

What type of heat transfers are you using that you can press them for 7 seconds at 325-340 and they will remain on the shirt? I have to press mine at much higher temp (375+) and this always lightly scorches the shirt. Please help, I am going crazy with this problem. Thanks


----------



## Foundation (Dec 8, 2009)

ToddMexico said:


> What type of heat transfers are you using that you can press them for 7 seconds at 325-340 and they will remain on the shirt? I have to press mine at much higher temp (375+) and this always lightly scorches the shirt. Please help, I am going crazy with this problem. Thanks


I've been pressing F&M Expressions' transfers at 335 for 7 seconds.


----------



## ToddMexico (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks. I will have them send me some samples to try. I have been using transfers from Insta Graphic Systems. Their Fast Trans and Fast Trans II transfers are amazing (super soft hand...and look just like screened) but they require 375-400 @ 5 seconds. This always scorches the shirt even with Teflon or Parchment. I will attempt a press at 335 for 7 seconds without a transfer to see if it is still scorching the shirt. I am using Bella and Canvas Triblends. Great shirts...but this problem is driving me crazy!


----------



## joswenson (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone use elasti prints from transferexpress? I've done it on dri fit with great results am going to attempt tri blend now with it.


----------

